# Problema con circuito y 7805 muy caliente



## boxin (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola como estan, siempre los leo buscando información y esta vez me registre para hacerles una consulta porque no puedo dar con la falla o el motivo de lo que pasa.
Les adjunto el circuito que me tiene loco. En el simulador me consume 50 mA, y en la practica unos 100 mA, pero de todas formas eso no es el problema...
El tema es que consumiendo solo 100 mA, y usando un 7805 de los que soportan 1.5 A, este recalienta muchisimo. Tanto que aun poniendole disipador, este tambien calienta y si uno lo toca no puede mantener mas que por 2 segundos el dedo apoyado.
Eso si, el circuito funciona a la perfeccion, es un indicador de cambios de moto, y con cada interruptor el display marca perfectamente del 1 al 6.

Alguien tiene idea de por que el 7805 puede estar comportandose asi? No me gusta para nada la idea de cerrarlo asi y olvidarme, aunque funcione algo anda mal...


Gracias de antemano!


----------



## cerebroo (Oct 16, 2009)

No sé si es por mi ignorancia, pero siempre que he usado 7805...nunca le puse condensadores y no me recalento mucho.
Pero eso sí..siempre recalientaa


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 16, 2009)

Yo intentaría cambiar el 7805, porque aunque funcione, no es normal creo yo que con 100 mA caliente tanto. Prueba con otro y comentas.
Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola Boxin, bienvenido al foro.

Date una vuelta por este tema para ver cómo (y por qué) calienta tu 7805.
El inicio está hecho con el ejemplo de un regulador igual al tuyo, así que te puede servir para entenderlo bien. Es esperable que esté a cerca de 50 grados tu integradito y si consideramos que eso está justo por encima del umbral de dolor, es lógico lo de los 2 segundos...
 Mejor ponele un disipadorcito.

Saludos


----------



## Dextor (Oct 16, 2009)

Tengo entendido que los 7805, en este caso si el que usas es para  regular a 5V, la tensión de alimentación no debe pasar los  10 V, recomendable menor que 9 V y mayor que 5.8 V por la caída de tensión que produce el mismo.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola.
Como te sugirió Cacho es probable que necesites un disipador. Otra causa del aumento de temperatura es cuando el LM78XX tiene los terminales (pins) conectados de manera incorrecta.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: A título de comentario, para el LM78XX funcione, se debe cumplir que el voltaje mínimo de Vin - Vout = 3V.
Vin= voltaje de entrada
Vout=voltaje de salida.
Pero siempre es mejor consultar la hoja de datos o datasheet.


----------



## boxin (Oct 16, 2009)

Lo tengo con un pequeño disipador, y este como comentaba tambien recalienta muchisimo. Lo verifique varias veces, consume solo 100 mA. Y ya he probado con varios 7805. Yo pense que la Vi max era de 20 V, miro la hoja de datos y la verdad me confundo, entonces alimantando con 12 V estoy muy jugado?.


----------



## boxin (Oct 17, 2009)

Hace un rato se me cruzo la idea de que pude haber colocado al reves el 7805, o sea haber intercambiado las patas de IN y OUT, pero no. Esta correctamente instalado y lo verifico variando la tension de entrada y midiendo sobre la salida siempre 5V. Hierve muchachos, no se que hacer, asi no lo puedo dejar, y si le pongo disipador hierve tambien, el 7805 y el disipador! Y con un consumo de solo 100 mA. Si le desconecto el display se queda tibio, cosa rara tambien, yo creo que deberia quedarse frio sin tener carga practicamente, pero en cuanto le coloco el display mama mia!
La tension de entrada ya verifique que puede llegar tranquilamente a 25 V, pero yo no pasare nunca de los 15. Es mas, esto me lo hace hasta para 12 V.
Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2009)

boxin dijo:


> Alguna sugerencia?


Sí: Que leas el link que te pasé.

Por otro lado, no hay problema en alimentar el 7805 con hasta algo de 25V (varía un poco de fabricante en fabricante) y alimentarlo con los valores que sugería Dextor obedece a que... tenés que leer el link.

Saludos


----------



## boxin (Oct 17, 2009)

Lo lei, pero por favor muchachos con 100 mA no deberia calentar. Gracias igual.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2009)

Entonces no entendiste...

12V de entrada y 5V de salida => caída de 7V.
100mA y 7V son 0,7W de Pdis.
La Rja=65ºC/W => T=45ºC sobre la temperatura ambiente. Supongamos 25ºC de ambiente y... 70º al instante.

Un disipadorcito chico se queda corto para mantenerlo a temperaturas amigables a los dedos (el umbral de dolor está alrededor de los 50ºC).

100mA no son nada... ¿O sí? 

Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Oct 17, 2009)

Yo te recomiendo que que disminuyas la Vin a unos 9V. Como explica Cacho más arriba mientras más grande sea la tensión de entrada, más potencia deberá disipar el 7805.
No es un transformador mecánico, la diferencia entre entrada y salida la disipa en forma de calor.
Otra causa puede ser una falla en el circuito. Si cuando conectas el 7805 y el circuito le pide un exceso de corriente, puede estar destruyéndotelo y por eso comienza a calentar. Cuando lo cambias por uno nuevo te destruye nuevamente el 7805 y otra vez falla.

Saludos.


----------



## boxin (Oct 17, 2009)

Antes que nada, gracias a todos por ayudarme.
Mmm, pregunto desde mi total ingnorancia, poniendole 8 V, tambien deberia calentar? Porque le mando 8 V con lo que deberia trabajar re tranqui, y es mas que tibio como se pone. No se, uds saben mas, pero a mi se me hace que hay algo mal.
En cuanto a que se rompa cada vez que pongo uno nuevo, como se explica que siga regulando en 5 V perfectamente? Y el cto lo revise mil veces, si sirve pongo el impreso.

Agrego: la verdad no lo he probado en protoboard, hice el impreso directamente, mas tarde voy a descartar de esa forma que el problema sea eso.


----------



## Galileu (Oct 17, 2009)

Los 78xx tienen tendencia a oscilar y eso aumenta mucho el consumo del regulador, convirtiendolo en calor.

Sugiero:
yo le pongo un condensador de tantalio 0,22uF sobre los mismos terminales de entrada y comun del 7805, pero en los propios terminales, luego te pongo una foto de como lo hago.

el 78xx tiene una forma de autobloqueo al exceso de temperatura, puede que tus 7805 vuelvan a funcionar cuando se enfrien los suficiente.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

Galileu dijo:


> Los 78xx tienen tendencia a oscilar y eso aumenta mucho el consumo del regulador, convirtiendolo en calor.
> 
> Sugiero:
> yo le pongo un condensador de tantalio 0,22uF sobre los mismos terminales de entrada y comun del 7805, pero en los propios terminales, luego te pongo una foto de como lo hago.....


Algo mas sobre esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## Galileu (Oct 17, 2009)

Pues no es algo que me haya inventado yo, trabajé para una empresa alemana de equipos de mando de motores y me los hacian poner así sin explicarme más, como quienes pagaban eran ellos me dedique ha hacerlo y punto.

Un dia un montaje no me funcionaba bien y el 7805 se me calentaba mucho, casualmente puse el osciloscopio en el positivo +5V y no di credito a lo que vi, no era continua sinó una señal rabiosamente oscilante, fue poner el tantalo y se acabó mi problema.

Comentando con compañeros de trabajo me dijeron que estos reguladores, a veces, entran en oscilación y causan esos problemas.

No porque no se diga en los data sheets no tiene por que ocurrir,

Lo he apuntado porque me ha parecido que podia ser su caso,

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

boxin dijo:


> Lo lei, pero por favor muchachos con 100 mA no deberia calentar. Gracias igual.


No había leído esta respuesta que realmente es de tono casi irrespetuoso.

Se te esta aclarando, con lujo de detalles, que la energía disipada *NO* solo es función de la corriente sino también de la *caída de tensión sobre el dispositivo* y tu insistes en que son solo 100mA.
Podrían ser solo 25mA y llevar al regulador a su destrucción.

*Como segundo ejemplo:*
Un LM7805 (National) admite 35Vcc en su entrada, suponiendo un consumo de 25mA.

Tenemos una potencia disipada de W(dis). = 0,025A  * 30V (Caída interna) = *0,75W*
Esto es suficiente para "Calentar" el dispositivo como para que "Corte" por sobre-temperatura en pocos segundos si no posee un buen disipador.


----------



## jco (Oct 17, 2009)

por que no pruebas con dos 7805 en paralelo...


----------



## mp005 (Abr 23, 2010)

Cacho... sos un groso... sabelo! ja!


----------



## sin7 (Abr 25, 2010)

Todo el problema surge del manejo interno de corriente del dispositivo si has trabajado con diodos zener tendrás alguna idea de lo que pasa dentro de este dispositivo. El 7805 es forzado a tirar a GND la corriente sobrante creando así un colchón que garantiza la estabilidad del mismo mi solución a este problema es alimentar el dispositivo con no mas de 4v de tensión de diferencia entre "in-out" = 4 + 5 = 9v en "in" lo cual me garantiza estabilidad y combinado con par de capacitadores...  Fogonazo da una explicación bastante acertada de esto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2011)

boxin dijo:


> Hola como estan, siempre los leo buscando información y esta vez me registre para hacerles una consulta porque no puedo dar con la falla o el motivo de lo que pasa.
> Les adjunto el circuito que me tiene loco. En el simulador me consume 50 mA, y en la practica unos 100 mA, pero de todas formas eso no es el problema...
> El tema es que consumiendo solo 100 mA, y usando un 7805 de los que soportan 1.5 A, este recalienta muchisimo. Tanto que aun poniendole disipador, este tambien calienta y si uno lo toca no puede mantener mas que por 2 segundos el dedo apoyado.
> Eso si, el circuito funciona a la perfeccion, es un indicador de cambios de moto, y con cada interruptor el display marca perfectamente del 1 al 6.
> ...



Hola amigo! bueno te comento, el 7805 esta disipando 700mw. es bastante potencia, para un trabajo continuo tarde o temprano se dañara!. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es:
1ro. colocas un 7808 y luego el 7805, en cascada (es decir a la salida del 7808 colocas el 7805) de esta forma se reparte la potencia disipada en sendos reguladores. Y a ambos debes colocar sus respectivos condensadores, los mismos sirven para evitar oscilaciones y variaciones en la Vcc.! Si quieres puedes montar a los 2 reguladores en un mismo disipador sin aislarlos total la masa es comun entre ellos!.-   Suerte, espero t sirva la ayuda.-


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 14, 2014)

Para alimentar un simple LED multicolor con consumo de 50 mA el regulador que use (un STMicroelectronics 78L05) se calienta en exceso, y no conozco disipadores para el encapsulado TO-92. Ademas ¿Es normal tal nivel de calor cuando solo llevo el regulador a la mitad de su capacidad? 

El regulador se toma unos 12 segundos en calentarse y solo 3 en enfriarse, lo alimento con 17V. ...


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2014)

Buenos días.

Ten en cuenta que, aunque sea un simple Led, el Regulador LM78L05 puede estar disipando mucha potencia.

La potencia a disipar será la tensión de entrada al Regulador (17V) menos la tensión de salida (5V) divido entre la corriente que circule...

(17 - 5) / 20mA  = 7,2 Vatios (asumiendo que por el Led están circulando 20mA). esto es mucho para un 74L05.

Revisa tus condiciones de trabajo y cálcula la potencia que está disipando tu Regulador.

Sal U2


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 14, 2014)

como dice miguelus 7.2 vatios es mucho, peropuedes alimentar el regulador con 9 volts o 12v y disminuira la disipacion considerablemente


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 14, 2014)

miguelus dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que, aunque sea un simple Led, el Regulador LM78L05 puede estar disipando mucha potencia.
> 
> ...



¿Como puedo obtener ese calculo?

Solo he podido obtener estas medidas 

16V Alimentación 
30mA Corriente del LED


----------



## Fuentes84 (Jul 14, 2014)

Rectifico:

Lo correcto no seria: 

Pd= (Vin - Vout) * Il = (17-5)*0.05 = 0,6 W

Entonces el regulador va a trabajar a 200ºC/W*0,6W+30ºC= 150ºC >> Tj=125ºC   ( segun datasheet )


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 14, 2014)

Fuentes84 dijo:
			
		

> Rectifico:
> 
> Lo correcto no seria:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la ayuda, ¿como puedo disipar ese calor?, no existen disipadores para TO-92?  o si le pongo pasta termica sobre y un pequeño ventilador de 2 pulgadas?


----------



## Fuentes84 (Jul 14, 2014)

No lo sé, tampoco soy un experto de electrónica jejeje A ver si alguna alma caritativa nos ayuda.

He mirado por internet y he visto disipadores para TO-92 que consiste en una especie de capucha...

Yo podria recomendarte si es posible, cambiar el tipo de encapsulado ya que este tiene una Rja muy elevada (200ºC/W), mientras que otro tipo de encapsulado puedes tener del orden de 55-60ºC y no te calentaria tanto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2014)

¿ El LED posee su correspondiente resistencia limitadora ?




			
				miguelus dijo:
			
		

> . . . .La potencia a disipar será la tensión de entrada al Regulador (17V) menos la tensión de salida (5V) divido entre la corriente que circule...
> 
> *(17 - 5) / 20mA  = 7,2 Vatios* (asumiendo que por el Led están circulando 20mA). esto es mucho para un 74L05. . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola, no comprendo el cálculo que hizo miguelus que dio cómo resultado 7.2W. La potencia disipada es ΔV*I.
Además, porque no utilizas un regulador de 1A?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 14, 2014)

Mas allá que use un 7805, el entrar con 17v es una animalada, yo buscaría de poner otro regulador previo a este, o una resistencia en paralelo al regulador como para compartir para de la potencia disipada, pero insisto, es mucho bajar de 17 a 5.

Por otro lado, existen disipadores para to92, no son fáciles de conseguir, pero los hay, tiene forma de engranaje con el calce en forma de media caña para el semiconductor y hay otros que son una fleje que rodea la capsula y tiene una oreja para fijar a chasis.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2014)

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Mas allá que use un 7805, el entrar con 17v es una animalada, yo buscaría de poner otro regulador previo a este, *o una resistencia en paralelo al regulador* como para compartir para de la potencia disipada, pero insisto, es mucho bajar de 17 a 5.
> 
> Por otro lado, existen disipadores para to92, no son fáciles de conseguir, pero los hay, tiene forma de engranaje con el calce en forma de media caña para el semiconductor y hay otros que son una fleje que rodea la capsula y tiene una oreja para fijar a chasis.



  

¿ Cual es el inconveniente de reducir de 17V a 5V si no se excede la capacidad de disipación ?

Si colocas una resistencia en paralelo con el regulador, la tensión ya no será estabilizada


----------



## sergiot (Jul 14, 2014)

La resistencia no es para suplir toda la demanda, es solo para ayudar al regulador, así eran las antiguas fuentes serie de los tv de los 80 que no eran conmutadas, se calcula la R para menos corriente de la requerida, la corriente restante la entrega el regular.

Con respecto a la tensión, en mi laburo diario, jamás pudimos hacer andar en condiciones que no se cocine un regulador con tanta diferencia de potencial, no digo que no se pueda, pero en mi laburo por cuestiones de confiabilidad no podemos.


----------



## Lamas (Jul 14, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:
			
		

> Para alimentar un simple LED multicolor con consumo de 50 mA el regulador que use (un STMicroelectronics 78L05) se calienta en exceso, y no conozco disipadores para el encapsulado TO-92. Ademas ¿Es normal tal nivel de calor cuando solo llevo el regulador a la mitad de su capacidad?
> 
> El regulador se toma unos 12 segundos en calentarse y solo 3 en enfriarse, lo alimento con 17V. ...



Necesariamente tenes que alimentar el circuito con los 17 Voltios? no hay opcion de tener un voltaje mas bajo?  Alimentas solo el led con los 5 voltios o tambien tenes otros elementos? por que no utilizar una resistencia de valor adecuado y conectas directo a la fuente, sin regulador? Cual es la razon de utilizar 5 voltios en la salida?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lamas dijo:
			
		

> por que no utilizar una resistencia de valor adecuado y conectas directo a la fuente, sin regulador? Cual es la razon de utilizar 5 voltios en la salida?



Buena pregunta.

Sobre la resistencia en paralelo, justamente al estar en *paralelo* no hace nada salvo derivar corriente. 

Si el regulador está dentro de las especificaciones del fabricante, no veo porque no usarlo en dichas condiciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2014)

ThatCrazyBit dijo:
			
		

> y no conozco disipadores para el encapsulado TO-92. .




son estos ,disipadores to-92






en elemon los tienen http://www.elemon.com.ar/elemon/CotizarRubroVisual.aspx?GrupoId=MC&RubroId=6404


----------



## ThatCrazyBit (Jul 14, 2014)

Al circuito no puedo bajarle el voltaje de alimentación por que esa es una sección de control de encendido digital para un amplificador que requiere de al menos 15V para funcionar correctamente. Pero creo que mejor conectare directamente el LED a los 16V con una resistencia de 2.2K



			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> son estos ,disipadores to-92
> http://www.elemon.com.ar/media/rubrosvisuales/imagenes/FOTOS 640/2825 TO92.PNG
> 
> en elemon los tienen http://www.elemon.com.ar/elemon/CotizarRubroVisual.aspx?GrupoId=MC&RubroId=6404



Gracias por mostrarlos, desgraciadamente vivo en México y no puedo hacer un pedido sin que el precio suba hasta los cielos por el envio.





			
				Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no comprendo el cálculo que hizo miguelus que dio cómo resultado 7.2W. La potencia disipada es ΔV*I.
> Además, porque no utilizas un regulador de 1A?



Fue por cuestiones de espacio y economía, ademas que estaba en paralelo con otro regulador para darle un estado alto a una compuerta.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ El LED posee su correspondiente resistencia limitadora ?



Si la tiene, es de 220Ω


----------

